# Server mit Domain verknüpfen



## manixx (1. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Messenger. Nun das ganze ist eine Server - Client Applikation wo man auch den Server selbst erstellen kann. (Also nicht wie MSN oder ICQ wo sich alle auf "einen" server verbinden...).

Nun wollte ich fragen wie man das realisieren kann dass man die verbindung nicht mittels IP sonder über eine Domain aufbauen kann. (also beim verbinden mit der getByName-Methode die IP herausbekommt). Leider habe ich im Internet nichts gefunden bzw. weis auch nicht unter was ich suchen könnte ("server an domain binden", ... hab ich natürlich ausprobiert). 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da n kleinen Denkanstoß geben.
Danke.


----------



## kawrom (3. Mai 2008)

Also, so wie ich das sehe, müsstest Du dich bei einem DNS-Server anmelden um deine private Domain, welche deiner IP zugeordnet wird, zu bekommen.
Danach kannst Du auch bei Anfragen anstatt der IP die Domain eingeben.


----------



## manixx (3. Mai 2008)

Mhhh ... Wenn ich mein Programm so schreibe dass er automatisch einen DNS Server "erstellt" vorrausgesetzt bau so etwas hinein (externe Programme oder eigenes ist momentan egal) und diesem DNS Server dann die IP zuweise würde das so in etwa funktionieren ?


----------



## kawrom (3. Mai 2008)

Also , so viel ich weiss sind DNS-Server spezielle Server die international eindeutige Domains den entsprechenden IP's zuordnen. Ich glaub nicht dass es mal eben so geht sich seinen eigenen DNS-Server zu schreiben.


----------



## manixx (3. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt auch  man muss sich ne domain suchen .. naja
danke auf jeden fall


----------



## arek (4. Mai 2008)

Suchst du sowas wie http://www.dyndns.com ?

Da kannst du dich anmelden und dir ne dynamische DNS Domain wie name.dyndns.com kostenlos registrieren, die auf deine IP (oder eine andere) gesetzt ist.

Gruß


----------



## manixx (4. Mai 2008)

ja sowas in der art suche ich. naja lebennotwendig ist die sachen sowiso nicht. nur meiner meinung nach merkt man sich ne domin bzw wörter leichter als ne ip ^^. deswegen wollte ich das ganze einbauen. naja vielleicht kann man da so ein zwischen ding machen, dass es zb nur im lan geht (im lan kann man nen eigenen dns server erstellen mit diversen progs). 

danke auf jeden fall arek


----------



## kawrom (5. Mai 2008)

Im Lan ist es wiederum so, dass du nicht wirklich ne Domain brauchst, da man die Rechner mit ihrem im Netzwrk eindeutigen Namen adressieren kann.


----------

